# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Formulaire crivant dans un WebPart Sharepoint 2010

## schubby

Bonjour  toutes et a tous, 

Je travail sur SharePoint 2010 et InfoPath 2010

Dans ma socit nous mettons en place des confrences sur la prsentation de diffrents produits. Pour cela, j'ai cr un formulaire d'inscription en PHP qui me renvoi un mail avec les informations ncessaires.

ayant un site SharePoint, j'aimerai savoir s'il m'est possible de crer un formulaire InfoPath que j'enverrai  mes clients/prospects. Ce formulaire serai capable de remplir un Webpart sous SharePoint. Ainsi, j'aurai une liste toute faite des personnes inscrites qui serait accessible par tous les utilisateurs du site SharePoint. (je ne savais pas si ma question devait tre pose dans le forum InfoPath ou SharePoint)

En faisant quelques testes, je n'ai dj pas russi  crer un formulaire InfoPath qui sois accessible par les utilisateurs y compris ceux ne possdant pas le logiciel.

merci d'avance

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

Pour pouvoir ralisez un formulaire accessible aux personnes ne possdant pas InfoPath, il faut possder un MOSS Entreprise et par consquent le service "Form Services" (qui convertit  la vole un formulaire InfoPath en page Web).

Ainsi votre formulaire sera accessible par des utilisateurs possdant uniquement un browser internet.

Au niveau de la webpart, vous pouvez considerer que vous enregistrer le formulaire avec le nom de la personne. Ensuite vous pouvez afficher sur votre page principale le contenu de votre bibliothque de formulaire.

Cordialement.

----------

